# skin slime removal



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

does anyone no a way to build a filter that gets that "skin like" layer of slime that is found on small unfiltered tanks but that doesn't create alot of current. I have this slime on my betta tank even if i do water changes I've been using all my enginering powers to come up with an idea but i have yet to come up with anything(well anything logical anyway)


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Anything that breaks up the surface would help with that. Like a small sponge filter. :wink:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Either a surface-skimming overflow box or an airstone should do the trick.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Somthing like this would work for many of your filtering needs. Overall a airstone would do the trick just like theoldsalt said.

http://www.petco.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=79936&cm_ven=nik&cm_cat=82&cm_pla=79936&cm_ite=5437116&CMReferringUrl=http%3a%2f%2fsearch.yahoo.com%2fsearch%3fp%3dsmall%2bfilter%2baquarium%26ei%3dUTF-8%26fr%3dslv1-fp%26fl%3d0%26x%3dwrt#details


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

If you are using a power filter, just raise the water level a bit, and it will give the surface more movement.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

the orignal post says "small unfiltered tanks" although i'm now thinking or a sponge filter for it


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

i ahve that filter and i am guessing its good bc on a betta site the girl is all like "I LOVE IT" she reccomends it


----------

